# Keeping a DT in Texas



## daddykirbs (Dec 30, 2010)

Recently we found a DT here in our Texas yard that had been chewed on by a dog. We tried for a week to soak it and apply Betadine, but it got infected. We took this beautiful critter to the local vet that specializes in torts. The vet said that they could not allow me to keep the tort. They would treat it and turn it over to the wildlife rescue since it is a protected species. 

My question is this:

Is it possible to get this kind of tort to keep? Perhaps is there a breeder of "pets"? In that short time that we had "her" we fell in love with "her". Is there special paperwork or something that goes with owning this species in Texas?


----------



## Laura (Dec 30, 2010)

you CAN get special permits for them.. at least here in CAlif you can for the Calif Desert Torts.. 
Someone else will be able to help you more in just a bit....
Rescue are full of them. so when someone wants to keep one they found, they allow it.. just have to get a permit and care for it properly.. 
you cant legally breed them, or sell them..


----------



## Tom (Dec 30, 2010)

Sorry. Don't know the laws in TX, but Texas tortoises, Gopherus berlandieri, are great little torts. Tremendous personality in a small package.

Your vet has no right to confiscate animals or enforce laws. They are there to treat animals. That's it. I'd go back, pay for the services and take my tortoise home. You might want to find out what the laws are there first, but either way it is not their place to refuse to return your tortoise.


----------



## franeich (Dec 30, 2010)

Is the vet going to charge you to treat it then take it away?


----------



## Torty Mom (Dec 30, 2010)

Do you have a Fish and Game Dept? Call them or even a local tortoise shelter they should be up on the laws. I tried to do some google searches and didn't come up with anything I could share. Kinda frustrating.

Ask them for the wildlife rescues phone number and call them. Don't give up, I agree with Tom, I don't think it's right that they are doing that. When I took my CDT to the vet she didn't ask about a permit or anything. 

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/huntwild/wild/species/endang/animals/reptiles_amphibians/

Found that link, mentioned permits, but I didn't see that section, there is a phone number on the bottom of that page. I would call them and ask about the laws! 

Good luck!!  Mary Anne


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 30, 2010)

I wholeheartedly agree with Tom on this one! Look into Texas law and go get that tortoise back.

If the vet doesn't want to or refuses to treat the animal because they think you have it illegally, that's one thing and he's within his rights, but to take the tortoise away from you? That's totally bogus!


----------



## egyptiandan (Dec 30, 2010)

You most likely had a Texas tortoise, _Gopherus berlandieri_, and not a Desert tortoise, _Gopherus agassizi_. Texas tortoises are protected in Texas and it's pretty much impossible to get a permit to keep them. The only people I've heard of getting a permit are rehabilatators. 
Did you take any pictures of the tortoise?

Danny


----------



## dmmj (Dec 30, 2010)

My question would be does the vet have the authority to take an animal away like that? illegal or not. I agree with tom check your laws and then go from there. I mean ferrets are illegal in california but vets treat them all the time and I have never heard of one being confiscated.


----------



## zzzdanz (Dec 30, 2010)

emysemys said:


> I wholeheartedly agree with Tom on this one! Look into Texas law and go get that tortoise back.
> 
> If the vet doesn't want to or refuses to treat the animal because they think you have it illegally, that's one thing and he's within his rights, but to take the tortoise away from you? That's totally bogus!



Yup!..what Yvonne said


----------



## daddykirbs (Dec 30, 2010)

Yes, I'm sorry, it was the Texas Tortoise not the Desert Tortoise... at least that's what the vet said. They said it was illegal to collect and/or possess them. They "had" to take her, treat her then turn her over to the wildlife rescue. They are a "drop off location" for the Texas wildlife rescue. We did not have to give our names or anything. Otherwise they said that possessing them could be a couple of thousand dollars in fines.

I found out tonight that my wife has a friend that is "licensed" to keep/treat them. We are going to see if he can go over to that vet and get her back. 

In the end, I care more about that beautiful tort getting well... not me getting to keep her. My wife is pretty tore up tho. 

Here is one pic that my wife took today.


----------



## Shelly (Dec 31, 2010)

If this tort was originally wild, and not somebodies pet, then he deserves to be released back into the wild.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 31, 2010)

If the laws regarding tortoises in Texas are similar to California, once a wild tortoise has been touched by human hand, it can't be released back into the wild. Strictly against the law.


----------



## methos75 (Dec 31, 2010)

This is a pretty easy fix IMO, just contact the Wildlife and Fisheries, explain the situation to them and see what they can do. When I was still living in LA, I found a small gator that had been hit by a car and nursed it back to health, called up the W&F and explained the issue with them and how she was now tamed and stated that I had her in an enclosed Pond that she couldn't escape from. They came out and inspected it, and gave me a permit right there to keep here.


----------

